

EU data protection reform now irreversible following Parliament vote - M2Ys4U
http://europa.eu/rapid/press-release_MEMO-14-186_en.htm

======
esbranson
Thanks for the primary source. Can't wait for the rehashed news story from the
conglomerate media.

